# My rustic space



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

*My rustic "detail" spot*


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

thats all new that kit :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> thats all new that kit :thumb: :doublesho


Many products never been used. 
I'm keeping them for something special...for soon :car:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

ooooh i see...


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great space that you have there! :thumb:

You must use the products in yours cars colection :lol:

Bom espaço amigo, isso quer é carros!!!

Best regards.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Jorge said:


> Great space that you have there! :thumb:


Thanks. It's an old spot in my grandfather farm.



Jorge said:


> You must use the products in yours cars colection :lol:


I'm recovering for an injury in my knee ...but the 2cv is waiting for me. It will be the first :detailer:



Jorge said:


> Bom espaço amigo, isso quer é carros!!!
> 
> Best regards.


Obrigado amigo. Foi o que consegui arranjar. Uma garagem já velhinha na horta do meu avô. lol. ao menos sempre dá para guardar a lata velha :car:.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

moshinho said:


> Thanks. It's an old spot in my grandfather farm.
> 
> I'm recovering for an injury in my knee ...but the 2cv is waiting for me. It will be the first :detailer:
> 
> Obrigado amigo. Foi o que consegui arranjar. Uma garagem já velhinha na horta do meu avô. lol. ao menos sempre dá para guardar a lata velha :car:.


You must arrange one whith one star...:lol:


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very tidy... Nice place, lots of kit


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

puki87 said:


> Very tidy... Nice place, lots of kit


Thanks.
I think i will paint the walls and the floor...


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good collection.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Quite a collection there


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Jorge said:


> You must arrange one whith one star...:lol:


The car with the star it's very expensive :lol:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

PIT said:


> Good collection.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Nice collection :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Quite a collection there


A little collection :thumb:


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

very good


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice 

Isso com umas pinturas e tal , tecto falso lol 

fica melhor :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

yamaha said:


> Very nice
> 
> Isso com umas pinturas e tal , tecto falso lol
> 
> fica melhor :thumb:


A pintura há-de ser a seguir. Tecto falso já não sei...€€€€€€€€€€ :lol:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Loving all of the Portuguese on here today :thumb: I certainly need to practice.

Fica Bem!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Reds said:


> Loving all of the Portuguese on here today :thumb: I certainly need to practice.
> 
> Fica Bem!


:thumb:
Na boa. Tudo bem?


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Belo espaço, muito tidy . estou a ver que gostaste mesmo do w5 espuma para estofos, também comprei uma latinha, mas ainda não tive tempo para experimentar


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

As I said: Very cool my friend!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Miguelgomes said:


> Belo espaço, muito tidy . estou a ver que gostaste mesmo do w5 espuma para estofos, também comprei uma latinha, mas ainda não tive tempo para experimentar


Obrigado. Tens de cá vir um dia dar uma volta. Epá...as latinhas do w5 à 1ª. vista pareciam ser muito boas, mas cheguei à conclusão que nódoas difíceis esquece. O Blitz tira melhor as nódoas...


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

moshinho said:


> :thumb:
> Na boa. Tudo bem?


Tudo. Obrigado:thumb:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Why so many detailing brushes?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great spot. Yeah nice white walls would give that a nice finish. Cant believe how many new products you have there. I wondered the same with the amount of brushes you have. I like the APC with different ratio bottles, nice touch that!

Ben


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

TMM said:


> Why so many detailing brushes?


I don't know...


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Great spot. Yeah nice white walls would give that a nice finish. Cant believe how many new products you have there. I wondered the same with the amount of brushes you have. I like the APC with different ratio bottles, nice touch that!
> 
> Ben


White walls :thumb:

Amount of brushes


----------

